# Pinging Alchymist



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Alchymist had a thread on his neat,new sander.I posted about running ductwork to cool motors,in addition to dust collection.Here is a bandsaw header or manifold I made awhile back.This is what you'd use if you were going to draw clean air through/around an electric motor.

The one below is a 3x3,into 4.You could do some changes for motor cooling and run it as a 3x2,into 4.The 2" would be about right for motor air.

This is a merge collector.It differs from a std collector in that....where the two primaries come together inside.They are truly mitre'd....forming a rather long'ish,elegant joint.Instead of two abrupt ends,"dumping" into larger diameter pipe.

Make an experiment:Take a shop vac hose,well you need two......And a closed cardboard bx(computer sized bx).In the connection between the two hoses,goes the bx.Just cut a hole in opposite sides of bx,near the top.Preferably this bx is rectangular....put the holes so that they are in the "ends" of the bx(longside vs shortside).

Now go suck up some dust.Well, this is the same principal as a merge collector.And anywhere in your DC system where you have a change in size of lines/bxs/whatever.Its a pressure change,and it drops dust out of the airsteam.


----------

